# want to buy Sony TV



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jan 3, 2012)

i have two question-

1. difference between Sony Bravia Engine 3 and XReality Engine.
AFAIK xreality  has better upscaling capablity. 
i will be mostly playing SD content.

2. want to buy 40" or 42" LED Tv. suggest some models. budget 60K-65K. 

46" in that budget would do wonders


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 4, 2012)

Why don't you consider Samsung?
You will get better picture quality with better features and that too from reliable brand at better prices.
You can consider Samsung 4 series plasma TV 43" for approx 35-39k(don't know the exact price) only.And save your money too.The models available are 43D450 and 43D490
Or if you an LED only then you can consider Samung 5 series LED Smart TV 40D5900 for 55-58k,there are other models available in Samung 5 series LED like 40D5000 and 40D5500 so choose the one which you find is the best for you.
If I would be at your place I would have picked a plasma and would have saved my money.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jan 5, 2012)

thanks, but i want LED, (dont ask why  )

considering Samsung now

any more sites like customermate.com ????


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 11, 2012)

^^^
Have you purchased it?
If yes then please tell


----------

